# Advice needed on a BiiiiiiiiiiG ride for a fat man......



## thefett (26 Mar 2012)

Hi Guys,

I've been reading this forum for a few days now and I have really loved some of the threads, a great community I'm now happy to be a part of! Sorry if this is a long post, I want to get all the info out there so you can best advise me 

I'm on the verge of signing up for a charity bike ride which takes place over 3 days from the 5th June this year. Day one is 75 Miles most of which up hill (Welsh hills, not your normal ones) Day 2 is a 95 mile coastal route through southern Ireland with day 3 a whopping 110 mile trip around the Welsh coast and back to the starting point. I've been told day 2 and 3 are relatively flat. It's organised by my work and not a race and there is a also a van accompanying for emergencies

Now on to the problem, I'm a bit of a fat bast@rd at 5'10" and 19stone.

I bought a stunning bianchi road bike last year and that has helped me get down from almost 22 stone and before the winter break I was cycling 50 miles in about 4 hours with a few mountains covered. I ached for a day then was fine but my bum took a few days more to recover, I'm using the bianchi saddle that came with the bike. Only started again last week and 20 odd miles is easy enough, heading for a 30+ on way home tonight.

I have time to get out 3 times during the week for 30+ miles and can do a biggy on the weekend.

Am I over reaching attempting this cycle?

I've been reading about building up to your first 100 miler and feel quite confident that if I chose my route right and took my time I could do it within a few weeks but it's the 3 days in a row that worries me. And my arse.

Add to this I'm eating bugger all carbs at the mo to help loose weight but I'm not suffering yet with the 20 miles or so as I'm in ketosis. I'm guessing that will need to change?

Thanks for your patience in reading this and I hope you can help!


----------



## srw (26 Mar 2012)

Start eating carbs again - in moderation, and mainly in the morning and during the day. They're essential fuel. Get a Brooks leather saddle to protect your bum - as a larger rider the basic B17 is probably perfect for you. Slather on Sudacrem or similar.

When I was about your current weight I did five or six consecutive days of 30 - 40 miles or so without any pain issues.


----------



## Steve H (26 Mar 2012)

Not sure I can provide lots of advice, but just wanted to say "great ambition". What a fantastic challenge. I'm a big guy myself and although I love riding, it can be demoralising getting dropped on the big uphills. Your 3 day challenge ride is extremely impressive (some may say crazy). Best of luck with the training and let us know how things go.

Couple of things for consideration:

1. Comfort. For such a long time in the saddle you have got to get your comfort sorted. Try out lots of saddles. Get a few pairs of good shorts. Shower straight after every ride. Get out regularly to build up you arse without overdoing it and getting saddle sores.
2. Training plan. Get yourself a proper training plan that is suitable for multi day events. If you can afford it, I'd consider getting a personal trainer. They can push you better and help you train in the right 'zones' that will get the best out of every training ride.
3. Train on your own - you can then go at the right intensity. And ride in a group - either mates of a similar level or with a club. This is good for motivation and it is essential you have experience of riding in a pack. This kind of riding is a lot more efficient. You will be able to cover the ground quicker with less effort.

Good luck!


----------



## thefett (26 Mar 2012)

Thanks for the quick response Guys.

Regarding the Brooks Saddle, is this the one to go for? It won't look as nice on my lovely Bianchi green bike but no one will notice under my fat arse anyway  I don't mind spending more if it makes me more comfortable.

Steve - Crazy is probably putting it lightly! I'll see if I can find a local trainer thx


----------



## srw (26 Mar 2012)

thefett said:


> Regarding the Brooks Saddle, is this the one to go for? It won't look as nice on my lovely Bianchi green bike but no one will notice under my fat arse anyway  I don't mind spending more if it makes me more comfortable.


 That's the one. I think they look fantastic on _any_ bike. If you really don't get on with it, you can sell a second-hand one for a high proportion of the original purchase price.


----------



## Scilly Suffolk (26 Mar 2012)

Well done on what you've achieved so far!

Yes that's the right saddle, but it's a much better price here.

Simon Doughty's book is highly recommended: it covers all aspects of long distance riding and has several training plans.

I'm no Doctor, but not eating the body's primary fuel source doesn't strike me as a very good idea. Not eating the body's primary fuel source and engaging in exercise strikes me as, how can I put it politely, "irresponsible".

Specific fat burning training while eating a balanced diet would be my choice. For further inspiration and advice, forum member gbb155 is your man.


----------



## screenman (26 Mar 2012)

If you get one of them it might not be comfortable by the time the ride comes around. Get measured and buy a saddle that feels good now and does not need breaking in.

Can you do the ride or not depends on how much suffering you can take, the amount of riding before hand and hopefully staying injury free in the mean time.

Best of luck.


----------



## Scilly Suffolk (26 Mar 2012)

With respect to Screenman, there is no guarantee that a saddle that is comfortable "now", will be comfortable over 280 miles.

Turn up at any serious long distance cycling event and have a look at what 90% of the riders are perched on.

True some people have to break-in their Brooks, but equally others don't: I put a Brooks on and it was comfortable from the off. It's also true that some people don't have a "Brooks Shaped Arse" (BSA) and are never comfortable.

There is no perfect saddle that is comfortable for everyone, however the evidence of thousands of cyclists over several decades is that the saddle most likely to fit most cyclists over distance is a Brooks; and as has already been pointed out, Brooks hold their value very well: have a look on Ebay.


----------



## compo (26 Mar 2012)

You are the same weight and size as me. It would be good to lose some weight but don't do it at the detriment of eating enough to maintain your training. I have just bought a new Trek hybrid and discovered yesterday that the supplied saddle is purgatory when past the 30 miles mark so I am also looking at saddles. I would love a Brooks but don't think I can afford it just now. With the weight you are carrying you may find the Welsh hills a bit of a struggle, but do-able. Just try and get some hill work into your training. The other two days wont be easy, doing that distance back to back. I am training for a 120 mile ride and I do two rides back to back then rest a day. I am gently building up my mileage, but I am only doing one ride whilst you will be doing double what I am doing. Are you over reaching? Really only you can answer that! Good luck with it and I look forward to reading your successful ride report.


----------



## thefett (26 Mar 2012)

I knew I came to the right forum 

I'll try that saddle, I've read that the honey one breaks in quicker so will trawl google for the best deal. I've also bought that book on ebay 

I live in a steep welsh valley so I can't cycle anywhere without at least a 3 mile climb, I have heard that Aberystwyth is a different animal though......


----------



## lulubel (26 Mar 2012)

Jimmy The Whiskers said:


> I'm no Doctor, but not eating the body's primary fuel source doesn't strike me as a very good idea. Not eating the body's primary fuel source and engaging in exercise strikes me as, how can I put it politely, "irresponsible".


 


compo said:


> It would be good to lose some weight but don't do it at the detriment of eating enough to maintain your training.


 
This is good advice. Losing weight doesn't need to be complicated, especially when you're cycling a lot (although some people seem to like to make it complicated). Just eat a varied diet, with protein, healthy fats, wholegrain carbs, and plenty of fruit and veg, and you'll get all the nutrients you need for cycling. Plus - as long as you don't eat too much of anything - you'll probably lose weight at the same time.


----------



## thefett (26 Mar 2012)

lulubel said:


> This is good advice. Losing weight doesn't need to be complicated, especially when you're cycling a lot (although some people seem to like to make it complicated). Just eat a varied diet, with protein, healthy fats, wholegrain carbs, and plenty of fruit and veg, and you'll get all the nutrients you need for cycling. Plus - as long as you don't eat too much of anything - you'll probably lose weight at the same time.


 
I have on order for lunch my first carbs in 2 weeks, a chicken pasta salad......my tummy is rumbling in anticipation.

Saddle ordered as well, will keep you all posted!


----------



## BrumJim (26 Mar 2012)

When is your ride?

I'd say that it is ambitious. In a good way. If you can slog it out, and take a break afterwards, then its something that you can tell your children/grand children about.

No saddle comments - I'm a relative lightweight.


----------



## thefett (26 Mar 2012)

BrumJim said:


> When is your ride?
> 
> I'd say that it is ambitious. In a good way. If you can slog it out, and take a break afterwards, then its something that you can tell your children/grand children about.
> 
> No saddle comments - I'm a relative lightweight.


 
7-9th of June, 11 weeks from this Thursday. I'm already thinking of taking the following week off work


----------



## pablo666 (26 Mar 2012)

Good luck and post how you get on....I commute about 6 miles a day, that's enough for me!!


----------



## srw (26 Mar 2012)

thefett said:


> I'll try that saddle, I've read that the honey one breaks in quicker so will trawl google for the best deal. I've also bought that book on ebay


 
Every Brooks I've ever had (mostly black) has been comfortable from day one. No break-in needed.


----------



## curzons246 (26 Mar 2012)

I'm a similar weight to yourself - I like to ride older steel bikes - my first a Carlton from the 70's had Mavic Rims front Mavic Module E2 36 hole rear Mavic MA2 after 1500 miles I was tightening the spokes every 50 miles how are yours hoding out? - Good luck with the ride Bill


----------



## screenman (26 Mar 2012)

Go and buy a Brookes, after all as far as I know no professionals use one but what would they know compared with all the old timers out there.

Bikes are not like they were in my youth, well maybe some saddles are.

Do Brookes offer the same warranty as the Bontranger for instance. The one that says if it is not comfortable send it back for a refund?


----------



## thefett (26 Mar 2012)

curzons246 said:


> I'm a similar weight to yourself - I like to ride older steel bikes - my first a Carlton from the 70's had Mavic Rims front Mavic Module E2 36 hole rear Mavic MA2 after 1500 miles I was tightening the spokes every 50 miles how are yours hoding out? - Good luck with the ride Bill



Tbh I don't know how I tell  The bike is part carbon and really light. 

There are no creaks from the whels and it's lovely and smooth. 6 miles into tonight's ride I had a rear puncture, lessn learned and bought spare inner tubes on the way home!

Should I learn how to tend to my spokes??


----------



## thefett (26 Mar 2012)

screenman said:


> Go and buy a Brookes, after all as far as I know no professionals use one but what would they know compared with all the old timers out there.
> 
> Bikes are not like they were in my youth, well maybe some saddles are.
> 
> Do Brookes offer the same warranty as the Bontranger for instance. The one that says if it is not comfortable send it back for a refund?



I bought the honey coloured brooks standard saddle for £53 today so happy with that price, hope it comes soon!!

Now to find better gloves and shorts........


----------



## curzons246 (28 Mar 2012)

I found out my spokes were loose when the wheel ran out of true - if yours are running true then I guess no problem


----------



## thefett (28 Mar 2012)

Had my first ride on the brooks saddle today, it felt like a different bike! Very weird.

Definitely more comfortable, I'm just still a tad sore from an unfortunate "padded shorts on backwards" 7am cycle 

It's going to take some setting up though, I kept shifting my butt further back when I needed more power, I tried moving the saddle back but still felt like I was slipping forwards. I've got it level so will try tilting it a wee bit, any tips?

Also read on another thread that changing my chainset to a 50/34 will help me drag my fat ar$e up the hills, something else for the shopping list!!


----------



## Camrider (28 Mar 2012)

screenman said:


> Go and buy a Brookes, after all as far as I know no professionals use one but what would they know compared with all the old timers out there.


 
What relevance is that to anyone not intending to race? professionals also don't break up their long rides with regular stops for tea and cake either so maybe we should all give that up as well .

For us normal humans the top priority is for comfort and if a 19th century design still delivers that then it is still a valid option.


----------



## screenman (29 Mar 2012)

I am speaking from experience, I lived with a Brookes for a good while, desperately trying to break it in without success. Then I switched to more modern saddles things that were developed with up to date technology, so I would say I was only giving my honest experience of the Brookes saddle.

For sure most new bikes come with a poor saddle, these can be replaced with modern saddles that work well and do not need breaking in. 

Not sure about your relevance bit as the pro would need something more comfortable seeing as they do not do the cake stop.

Easiest way to make any saddle more comfortable is to press harder on the pedals.


----------



## srw (29 Mar 2012)

screenman said:


> Easiest way to make any saddle more comfortable is to press harder on the pedals.


 
There speaks a man who's never been overweight. If you need to press harder on the pedals, the saddle is wrong for you. If you're overweight, pressing harder on the pedals is extremely tricky.

TheFett - try raising your seatpost half an inch or so. A cheap gel saddle is thicker than the finest saddle known to man. If you're slipping forwards, you probably don't have the saddle quite level.

Also, a triple will help even more than a 50/34 chainset!


----------



## screenman (29 Mar 2012)

srw, 2 years ago I was 16 stone++ and 5 feet 7 inches I would say that is overweight. I am now 12 stone.

Pressing on pedals lifts the weight off the saddle.


----------



## thefett (29 Mar 2012)

srw said:


> There speaks a man who's never been overweight. If you need to press harder on the pedals, the saddle is wrong for you. If you're overweight, pressing harder on the pedals is extremely tricky.
> 
> TheFett - try raising your seatpost half an inch or so. A cheap gel saddle is thicker than the finest saddle known to man. If you're slipping forwards, you probably don't have the saddle quite level.
> 
> Also, a triple will help even more than a 50/34 chainset!


 
The Brooks saddle is thicker and it feels like I'm higher up which is definitely comfier, I'll have another play with it tonight and check the level. Maybe it's just that lycra on new shiny leather saddle has no friction even with my bulbous a$$ pressing down on it?

I thought about a triple but that would mean changing more than just the chainset, and at £150 fitted I've already spent next month's bike budget


----------



## thefett (29 Mar 2012)

screenman said:


> srw, 2 years ago I was 16 stone++ and 5 feet 7 inches I would say that is overweight. I am now 12 stone.
> 
> Pressing on pedals lifts the weight off the saddle.


 
Oh to be 16 stone......


----------



## screenman (29 Mar 2012)

I am think the same about 10stone 7 lb.


----------



## Scilly Suffolk (29 Mar 2012)

You might find these two sites useful in setting your bike up: one, two.

Did you get some Proofide/dubbin for your saddle? The oft quoted advice about applying your chosen saddle treatment is "once a day for a week; once a week for a month; once a month for a year; once a year for life."

Only a small amount should be applied, too much will cause a soft, saggy saddle: a generous finger-dab on a soft cloth.

For what are you being charged £150? I might be missing something, but at most I'd have thought you'd need two chainrings and a front derailleur plus no more than an hour's labour.


----------



## thefett (29 Mar 2012)

Jimmy The Whiskers said:


> You might find these two sites useful in setting your bike up: one, two.
> 
> Did you get some Proofide/dubbin for your saddle? The oft quoted advice about applying your chosen saddle treatment is "once a day for a week; once a week for a month; once a month for a year; once a year for life."
> 
> ...


 
Veloce front chainset 50/34

I looked on fleabay and the cheapest was £110 so thought bugger it, I'll get it fitted for £150 and I'll have someone to shout at if there are any issues.

Need the brakes looking at too, getting noticeably harder to stop at the bottom of steep hills 

Bought the proofide, didn't realise I need to add that much to start with, I'll give it another rub when I get home.

Great links btw, thank you!


----------



## Scilly Suffolk (29 Mar 2012)

Are cranks for a compact chainset different to a regular double? I thought it was just the chainrings, but I'm still on the learning curve.

As well as keeping the braking surface of your rims clean, you could upgrade your brake pads. Koolstop are frequently recommended on here. The different compounds come in different colours: black on the back and salmon up front is a common set-up.

You could also try slicker cables, Jagwire Racer for example.

Just to be clear with the Proofide: don't put too much on, less is more. If you mean more frequently, then "yes" (as per my earlier post).

As for the links: you're welcome, glad you found them useful; half an inch can make all the difference (as the actress said to the Bishop)!


----------



## thefett (29 Mar 2012)

On that curve too my friend. I thought a compact was a double?

I may well have been able to buy just the rings, I just assumed they came as one piece after some googling!

I suppose it makes it easier for me to sell my old one.

Understood on the proofide, and I'll look into those pads tonight. At least if I'm not ready by June I know my bike will be


----------



## tyred (30 Mar 2012)

The "slippyness" of a new Brooks saddle soon wears off in my experience.

Good luck with the ride.


----------



## Scilly Suffolk (30 Mar 2012)

thefett said:


> On that curve too my friend. I thought a compact was a double?
> 
> I may well have been able to buy just the rings, I just assumed they came as one piece after some googling!


You're right and I'm wrong!

In short, compact and standard set-ups have different BCD (bolt circle diameter), so you do need to change the cranks.


----------



## thefett (30 Mar 2012)

Loving that saddle! 

Blew away my best previous time to work by 15 mins and no sore behind! 20 miles in 1hr15mins with a few big hills too, well chuffed  I'm putting the time down to the tron soundtrack on my iPod 

50 miler on Sunday will be the first real test!


----------



## thefett (11 Jun 2012)

Well I completed the ride guys!
Could not have had worse conditions. Not a single dry mile! When we got to Ireland we had 60mph head/side winds the whole way and you have probably seen on the news what we had to contend with heading from holyhead to Aberystwyth on Saturday!

So to all you fellow fatties taking on a big challenge, get your training in, eat right and you will be fine.

Thanks to everyone on here who have given me terrific advice, it all made a difference. Now, on to the next challenge!!!


----------



## S_t_e_v_e (11 Jun 2012)

Well done!


----------



## postman (11 Jun 2012)

Well done from me also.


----------



## Norm (11 Jun 2012)

thefett said:


> Thanks to everyone on here who have given me terrific advice, it all made a difference. Now, on to the next challenge!!!


Excellent, most excellent.


----------



## defy-one (11 Jun 2012)

Well done sir! An inspirational tale

Sent from my GT-I9100


----------



## thefett (11 Jun 2012)

Thanks guys,

Without this forum I would have been eating wrong, have a blistered bum and be riding a bike that was too small for me!!! I may be £3000 poorer but I'm a lot happier, thanks again guys!!!


----------



## Kiwiavenger (12 Jun 2012)

Well done! 

Sent from my LT15i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gb155 (12 Jun 2012)

Well done !!!


----------

